# Peanut kidded twin girls!



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

She had them about 3 this morning. She cleaned them up but was quite freaked out and kept stomping on the smallest one. After an hour of her not letting them nurse I brought them inside. I milked some colostrum from peanut and the babies latched right onto the bottle(yay) I'm going to try to take them out to momma at the next feeding time and see if she wants to take over...whattaya think? I'll get better pics later. The one laying down it spotted just like momma and the other is colored just like her dad!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, 2 long legged beautiful does! Congratulations.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks  they do have wicked long legs...they r still figuring them out...mostly how to lay down gracefully..they r so cute!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They are adorable, I love the spots! Congrats!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I wanted to go with nut names...so I'm thinking hazel for the little girl with white...but can't think of a good one for the spotted girl...macadamian? Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Almond Joy?

Love the spots! Both are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a baby named Hazel. 

Majestic Walnut! LOL!!!

Almond Wonders
Almondola
Macadamia


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Got to be pstachio


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're adorable! congrats!!

love Hazel! what about Cashew?


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Very pretty doelings. Congrats.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Wait a minute, how bout Brazil? It's elegant, classy and exotic. Hazel and Brazil. Perfect!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cute babies!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Still looking for names?

Chesnut
Coconut.. lol!
Butternut
Pecan
Acorn? It's kinda sweet. And kinda corny... 

I really love that spotted one!


----------

